# Country Guitar Teacher in Nova Scotia?



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm looking for lessons in country guitar in the Annapolis Valley or Halifax area. Who's out there that teaches in this style?

Thanks!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

What style of country? You talkin' Tele-twangin' chicken pickin'?


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

@cboutilier yes exactly!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

pompeii0 said:


> @cboutilier yes exactly!


I'm not sure of any formal teachers in that style. Maybe @King Loudness or @Shredneck could reccomend one. Shredneck was the premier Tele slinger in town, before he took off for Music City. 

Do let me know if you find one though. I'm a huge fan of that style, but I'm not really good at playing it.


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks and will do!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If Mike T. Kerr is still in Halifax, he could get you anywhere you want to go.


----------



## Starquasi (Feb 11, 2009)

Eric Hardiman at dB Music could get you where you need to go. Not sure if he’s doing in person or if still all online.


----------

